# Adoption fees?



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Yesterday I saw this havanese/maltese mix puppy on petfinder and I quickly emailed the rescue asking about information. The puppy is located in a town a little over an hour away from me, but close enough. 

Beverly cautioned me on another thread saying that some organizations are not what they seem on Petfinder... Well low and behold... 

My most recent email from the rescue was pictures from all the 7 puppies available for adoption and their parent's pictures. They even sent a picture of the mother's PUPPY picture. My husband quickly caught on to that one. 

Well the adoption fee to begin with was $550, which I thought was a bit high, but I have seen some ranging up to $300, so i thought it still might be okay. But then the email says the others puppies are anywhere up to $900!
(and the reasons for high price were: havanese are highly sought after dogs, expenses are over $1000/week, etc) 

Well needless to say, if I am going to spend that much money on a puppy, I might as well spend that amount or more on a pure bred puppy that is from a reputable breeder as opposed to a "rescue." We have decided to get a puppy and are keeping our options open on getting a rescue or one from a breeder. We are just looking at this stage. While I thought that this would have a been ideal situation: getting a puppy and a rescue, I certainly am not supporting that "organization." 

I found Mimi from a well known no-kill shelter in the area and she was microchipped, utd on shots, spayed, and we even got a vet visit (of our choice) included. Her adoption fee was only a couple hundred dollars. I don't mind supporting this organization as they have an amazing facility and I will continue to support them in the future with additional donations. 

So I started to wonder What is a normal range for adoption fees if you are going to rescue? 

What other things can you look out for for when finding dogs from rescue organizations?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Have you applied to Havanese Rescue yet? Puppies do come available and if you have an application already on file you'll be ahead of the game.

I found Murphy on Petfinder but he really was a purebred dropped off at a rescue. I think you just get a feeling, like you did, as you start asking questions so don't give up on Petfinder or even Craig's List. Just be cautious.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Please have a look at HRI-there are wonderful dogs there looking for that perfect "fur-ever home". As Ann said there are times that HRI does have puppies and young dogs. These dogs have been taken very good care of after coming into HRI-while in their foster homes they get tons of TLC.

www.havaneserescue.com

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Please fill out an application on Havanese Rescue Inc.
http://www.havaneserescue.com/

Our sweet Galen and Ann's precious Gracie, just to name a few on the forum, came from there. The fees at HRI are according to the age and desirability of the dogs, $500 is the highest I have heard. But the dogs are all vet checked, current on shots and have been spayed or neutered. Most dogs come in very matted so the pictures show them in short clips. If you had all of the above done by your vet it probably would be higher than the adoption fee in most situations. Plus if there is a known heath issue, you would be advised of it.

There has to be fees charged in order for the rescue organizations to continue and to insure serious forever homes.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

mimismom said:


> So I started to wonder What is a normal range for adoption fees if you are going to rescue?


I believe the standard price, at least 2 years ago, for HALO rescues was $500. Cody (a Coton) came from another small dog rescue in this area and he was $600 (also 2 years ago).


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

I am definitely going to fill out an application for HRI! I've started it before but then had postponed it until DH said yes to a pup. (which now he has)

I don't mind paying the fees especially when the doggies have been taken care of and like you said vet checked, microchipped, etc. I guess my main issue was with the outrageous email I got from this particular rescue and the reason's behind their higher adoption fees for these puppies. So if that is standard adoption fee, then I feel more comfortable but I would rather my money go to a rescue that I feel better about, such as HRI. 

I reacted quickly when I saw this particular puppy and then it went on from there.
Thank you for putting things in perspective.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

mimismom said:


> Yesterday I saw this havanese/maltese mix puppy on petfinder and I quickly emailed the rescue asking about information. The puppy is located in a town a little over an hour away from me, but close enough.
> 
> Beverly cautioned me on another thread saying that some organizations are not what they seem on Petfinder... Well low and behold...
> 
> ...


I have seen rescues in no kill "shelters" from 500.00 all the way down to $50.00 I personally do not know how you can check out the shelters but I am sure someone on this forum does, we have a wealth of information here from people all over the country. Thanks for asking this question..


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Elizabeth, a good way to find out if they are truly a shelter or not is to ask about their 501c(3) nonprofit status. Most legitimate shelters already have this or else it is pending. If they say they have not applied for that and give vague reasons, that would be a red flag for me.


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

Last summer I noticed an ad on Petfinder for a Great Pyrenees available for adoption in our area. He was listed as being in foster care with other dogs and children. When my husband and I asked to meet the dog we were told that he had been moved to a shelter because he was showing dominant behavior. We made an appointment to meet the dog. Although we are familiar with the local shelters we had never heard of this one. When we arrived at the "shelter" there was no sign indicating that a shelter was on the property. It was just a warehouse type place with a fenced in yard next to it. You could hear dogs barking in the building. The Great Pyrenees was brought outside (we weren't given the opportunity to go inside). After petting the dog for a moment he suddenly lunged at my face. Fortunately, he only gave me a head butt instead of biting me. There are many wonderful animal shelters and rescues out there but I would recommend being very careful in who you're dealing with. There was something very fishy about this one and I still wonder if I should have had that place investigated.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

TheVintageVamp said:


> Elizabeth, a good way to find out if they are truly a shelter or not is to ask about their 501c(3) nonprofit status. Most legitimate shelters already have this or else it is pending. If they say they have not applied for that and give vague reasons, that would be a red flag for me.


That is good to know. Just briefly, there was a little dog on line as available for rescue, with a darling photograph. I replied, filled out the forms, and then found out it was raided about two weeks later and dogs taken into the Humane Society by the authorities...it was so horrible and they never did find that particular dog. I have wondered if that dog was ever there to begin with, or if it was a "stolen" photograph..Next time I will ask about the status. thanks


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

The rescue I work for prices dogs by age brackets with the most expensive being under 1 year at 350.00 The dogs are all current on vaccinations and heartworm and spayed or neutered before being available to adopt and along with the adoption application a home check is required. Our prices just went up recently in order to keep up with the cost of vet work and care for the dogs. 

Be sure you check carefully Petfinder ads for cute dogs. There are alot of posers out there that claim to be rescues and are in fact back yard breeders and brokers. Be suspicious if you check all their available dogs and most are puppies or young, or higher demand type breeds.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

The first thing that caught my eye about this particular ad was the picture. The puppy was very young and was posed in an incredibly cute way with a blanket and toy. This is a trick that I have seen used with lots of BYB. That just made me suspicious enough to look a little harder and then with Elizabeth's help, other clues became obvious. 

I can not believe any reputable rescue organization would breed in-demand puppies to finance their shelter of unwanted dogs, let alone admit to it. 

Our Winston came from one of those unscrupulous groups on PetFinder, even though I was trying to be careful. He cost 250$ cash, but cost thousands in vet bills once I got him home.

I know that Elizabeth will find the right puppy to fit in with her family.

Beverly


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Personally, I would first check into their non-profit status. If they are charging high prices for "adoption", then they are most likely not actually a rescue group but rather are trying to take advantage of honest people.


----------

